

Aeron: The 17-Second Chair - ericz
http://www.hermanmiller.com/discover/aeron-the-17-second-chair/

======
kd5bjo
"The Herman Miller Performance System", also known as the "Toyota Production
System": <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_Production_System>

------
eco
Yes, and it only takes 8 seconds to make a complete baby (by this logic).

